# I now have a secod JOB!



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I was board standing around in the back yard looking at the pool. So I got up and went andgot a second job.

I now work at lamar outdoor advertising. I am still doing the Real Estate thing at the same time. I am a go-getter, so I have to stay busy, or I spend all my savings at outcast or on the Boat, or somewhere else.

I am the manager for the Transit department and sell "productive afforadable" outdoor advertising. I manage all the Bus stop Benchesin Escambia County as well as the Shelters located at these bus stops.

If you are interested in this type of advertising shoot me an email @ [email protected]

Take your business tothe nextlevel, and to get your message out there, here is where you need to be.

Jim


----------

